# Question for danemama08



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So, a few weeks ago I took Aspen in to get a checkup. The doctor is leaning towards Osteoarthritis. I wasn't too surprised. I mean he's prone to it. He recommended giving some anti-inflammatories first and then giving either a series of Equine Adequan injections, Prednisone injections, or Dexamethasone SP injections. Not long term though. Only a series. What would you do? Or would you go a different path?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would go for the aduquan injection series because it IS safe for long term use, as well as a good preventative for worsening the physical harm. I have seen it work well for osteoarthritis patients. I would also look into doing some acupuncture for him as well, it helps some dogs and not other so it definitely doesn't hurt to try it. Also if he likes water consider doing hydrotherapy/swimming exercise rather than higher impact things like walking/running.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll talk to his doctor about it. So for the Adequan, should I consider doing a series of it, maybe every week for about a month or so, and then a shot about every month for the rest of his life?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, that is what we do with most of our osteoarthritis patients and they do really well with it. The owners say that they can always tell when their dogs need the next monthly shot because they start to slow down again.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay then, that sounds like a good plan thanks!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad I could help :wink:

Let me know how it goes...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I know I'm nosy, but I've seen really good results with this at our clinic.
I was really skeptical about it until we tried it for free.
Flip's gotten a few agility injuries and I've used it on him as well, and me likey.
Companion Therapy Lasers for Pain Relief and Healing | Vet Lasers | Laser Therapy for Companion Pets


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've heard good things about lasers as well. Just had a lunch seminar with a woman from our local rehab place about them, very interesting!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Love ours! 

We use it on our own injuries too! LOL


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen and I just got back from work. Finally got x-rays done on his elbows and shoulders. They did not have to sedate him, which is a major plus. He was a good boy and didn't move. His shoulders are completely fine. He's got osteoarthritis in both elbows. The doctor sent him home with 125 mg. of vetprofen twice daily for 10 days. He got his first adequan shot today. We are doing the adequan twice a week for a month, and then spreading it out from there. So would it be a good idea to do laser on his elbows?

ETA: We had a seminar on the laser too!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

At this point nothing would hurt....whatever you can do to make his situation better because osteoarthritis is hard to treat depending on the case...let me know how it goes.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, we are not doing the laser yet because he is doing fabulous with the adequan shots. He is getting adequan once a month for the rest of his life. I think the chicken feet and other raw cartilage are really helping him. No limping, not even after he gets up! We go for walks/jogs on grass. No more cement...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just started reading this thread. Has anyone here seen this laser thing or the adequan shots used on intervertebral disc disease with success? Chelsy doesn't really have osteoarthritis in her back, she has degenerative disc problems. Her one leg knuckles under her when she walks, but when I lay her on her back and force her to kick against my hands, she can do it. She just can't get the leg under herself and lift herself up with it. I think it is a nerve problem. She was pararalyzed at three years and they fused several of the discs in her lower back at the time. 

I have been trying rimadyl on her and at first it seemed to help but now it does nothing at all. Right now we are walking her a bit more and I am manipulating her legs and making her kick my hands while she lays on her back. If the laser or adequan might help, I'll look for a vet who does that in my area.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would definitely give both the aduquan and the laser (and maybe acupuncture) a shot. I've heard they all work with good results for some dogs and not for others. Its always safe to try things out and see if helps...you've got nothing to lose but everything to gain!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll check around and see if anyone offers the laser in my area. I know my regular vet doesn't have the laser.

I just mentioned in the other thread that today for the first time I noticed a real difference in Chelsy's behavior. She has been on the primal for two weeks and the real chicken for 3 days and she actually hopped up the deck steps by herself last night and this morning. The big thing is that she didn't poop in her sleep last night and she actually stopped and squatted on her walk this morning and pooped like a normal dog. Normally it just falls out of her while she walks - like she doesn't really know what her back end is doing. But today she stopped and did it with a purpose and didn't fall over! 

Between that, and the difference in her hair, I'm really happy with her improvement in just two weeks. I really wasn't expecting to see an improvement in her muscles and back but it's definitely there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so happy for Chelsea! This is awesome news. Isn't it amazing how much a change in diet can have affect on a dogs entire well being. There are a lot of reasons why us raw feeders feel so passionate about it...the results are astounding!!!! Keep up the good work and keep us posted on her and Rocky's progress :biggrin:


----------

